# Does Iboga work?



## Manuelloaiza20

please ive been having dp for 1 year now im only 21 and i dont wanna have this anymore so please if u have experience i boga let me know ur results. ive heard from some people but i want to have more feed back before trying it .


----------



## Ruhtra

Depends.

From what I've read, it can either cure you or make you sink deep into insanity.


----------



## Swansea

i'd really be careful with taking anything hallucinogenic. Perhaps I'm wrong but I think you need to be really grounded before messing with Entheogens. And, DP is quintessentially 'not being in your body' and 'not being grounded'. I would think iboga would work better/best for something like addiction therapy where there really does need to be a rapid shift of perspective. Most DP/DR people are already questioning insanity/things not feeling real it just seems like it would provoke it further. This is solely my personal opinion. I'm sure it works for some people. I would look into talking to a homeopath if you are looking for alternatives before trying iboga.


----------



## Haumea

Yeah, do it (but at a retreat, not by yourself.)



> I would think iboga would work better/best for something like addiction therapy *where there really does need to be a rapid shift of perspectiv*e.


With DP, there needs to be a rapid shift in perspective as much as with addiction, if not more.



> From what I've read, it can either cure you or make you sink deep into insanity.


That's just a bunch of scary stories. If you do it with someone who knows what they're doing, it won't happen.

And those two extremes are in fact the least likely. Iboga is not a magic pill, but it can put you on the right track to complete recovery.


----------



## missjess

Yes iboga does work...but u need to go to a proper retreat and u need a proper dose.

I recommend koh Phanyang in Thailand they have helped 15 people with DP and all were cured straight away.
It is a serious drug tho and u need to be well prepared physically & mentally. Alternatively you could look up ibogaworld and speak to Michelle, order some there and find an experienced sitter from an iboga forum to sit for u and watch and guide you thru it. Michelle has told me her DP clients are cured with either one full flood treatment or some take 2-3 treatments.

I don't recommend you go to iboga house it costs something like $7k now and they do not give you a high enough dose to brake thru (and those with DP need the right dose) they also don't have proper care and monitor ur heart and vitals.

Thailand charges $2500 and they monitor u correctly. Just do ur research, but yeah it does work and it's deff an option.

Good luck


----------



## Swansea

Yeah, i agree DP needs a rapid shift of perspective but also I feel like DPers are ungrounded. I think there is a disruption of the 1st and/or 2nd chakra. The first chakra's (root chakra) development period is in utero to 6 months it gives one the feeling of 'the right to exist'. It's enemy is fear. The 2nd chakra is the right to feel emotional and sexual feelings. The emotion associated with the 2nd chakra is passion. If you grew up in an environment where emotions were repressed or denied, this chakra may be deficient. Some signs of deficiency are fear of pleasure, being out of touch with one's feelings and resistance to change. When we think about dis-organized attachment I would think it would be a disruption of the lower chakras leading to Depersonalization. Something like addiction therapy I think instead of a deficiency in the lower chakras I think there would be an excess. An excess need for comfort/pleasure/ distraction. So something like iboga could help raise the awareness to the higher chakras and move one out of the stagnancy of addiction. I think iboga could do that too with the rapid shift of perspective that entheogens give to people with DP but i think the risk would be that one is already too ungrounded and it pushes too much into the higher chakras which I would think would potentially cause things like delusions/ psychosis. I think things like grounding exercise, yoga, attention and heed to body and base chakras is more along the lines of helping a DPer.


----------



## missjess

U won't get psychosis from iboga...it just clears out basically all ur chakras and problem areas, for some DPD people especially in the early stages where u r extremely ungrounded then yeah u need to make sure u are aware of all affects of iboga and that u might feel even more ungrounded when taking it but it is only temporary and will pass.


----------



## Haumea

Stop theorizing about things you don't have first-hand experience with. 

It will not cause psychosis.

BTW, Iboga House has $2995 programs now, plus you'll get the counseling you need.


----------



## missjess

Take my advice don't go to iboga house...they don't give u the full dose, they don't monitor ur vitals, you will be tripping on a garage floor along with 3 or 4 other people at the same time. They also do not take the time to explain the affects to you.

I know 2 guys who used to work there and they both say the same thing.

Research into Thailand


----------



## missjess

It's not a hallucinogen it's a shamanic plant medicine which invokes spirits to assist with emotional and spiritual healing.

It's not recreational by no means.


----------



## Swansea

selig said:


> Chakras have nothing to to with depersonalization disorder, nor is there extensive proof they even exist.


Yeah to me chakras are a metaphorical way of understanding development. There is a book called Eastern Body, Western Mind. I found it interesting and it talks alot about dissociative disorders in relation to the chakras. It just another way of looking at something.


----------



## missjess

I believe in chakras, it's the stages of human development.

If you have ever read chakra books it is more helpfull then psychotherapy because it provides advice and what to do to unblock and balance each developmental chakra


----------



## Swansea

selig said:


> I wasn't aware of there being another meaning behind them, I assumed it was a metaphysical thing. I'll check it out, thanks


Oh it is still 'metaphysical'. And may be too out there for some but it was an interesting read for me. This is the description of the book "In EASTERN BODY, WESTERN MIND, chakra authority Anodea Judith brought a fresh approach to the yoga-based Eastern chakra system, adapting it to the Western framework of Jungian psychology, somatic therapy, childhood developmental theory, and metaphysics. Arranged schematically, the book uses the inherent structure of the chakra system as a map upon which to chart our Western understanding of individual development. Each chapter focuses on a single chakra, starting with a description of its characteristics, then exploring its particular childhood developmental patterns, traumas and abuses, and how to heal and maintain balance. Illuminated with personal anecdotes and case studies, EASTERN BODY, WESTERN MIND seamlessly merges the East and West, science and philosophy, and psychology and spirituality into a compelling interpretation of the chakra system and its relevance for Westerners today."


----------



## Haumea

> taking a hallucinogen to cure dp ......lol


Actually, the biggest problem with using hallucinogens is lack of proper supervision.

In a shamanic context, you have highly experienced people who can help you make sense of your journey. You are in a vulnerable state, so proper guidance is essential. I would never recommend doing a psychotropic recreationally or medicinally on your own, or without qualified supervision.

With proper supervision, you can achieve lasting insights into your psyche which can snap you out of your negative trance (whether it's depression, anxiety, obsessions, compulsions, etc.) There's nothing as powerful, including traditional psychotherapy.

This is what the 1960s should have been about before Timothy Leary went off the reservation...


----------



## france

missjess said:


> It's not a hallucinogen it's a shamanic plant medicine which invokes spirits to assist with emotional and spiritual healing.
> 
> It's not recreational by no means.


Stupid , there is not hallucinogen more dissociative than Iboga , it is an antagonist nmda and an agonist kappa ...


----------



## odisa

It's a bummer I'm more so brainfogged than usual, but I'll give a quick description of my experience with Iboga: Do not be naive like I was, and do not do it by yourself. I had a pretty terrifying trip, because I had possibly the worst set and setting ever. I was just desperate, and "brain reset" sounded pretty much exactly like what I needed. At the time I was only 17, so I could not participate in a 'professional' setting like IbogaHouse, so I decided to order some myself.

Iboga is a serious plant, not just some happy-go-lucky "ohh I'll trip and it'll all be gone" type of thing. I'm not saying not to partake in Iboga; that is for everyone to decide for themselves. I'm just saying that if you do, do it guided by someone who is experienced with it. Though for me it didn't make things much worse, despite having a "bad trip". Iboga can be pretty intense stuff; don't underestimate it. That said, despite my experience, I think within the right setting and trustworthy people, it could be worth a shot. Some people apparently get worse DP from it. I just felt worse for a week or 2 (perhaps a little longer) and then it faded back to baseline, but that may be because of my horrible cognition. I barely remember it, and it was one of the most intense things I've ever experienced. Anyway, I had a bad trip because I thought I was dying, as my heart was going abnormally slow. This can happen I suppose, but I was so out of it I couldn't comprehend my readings. Have someone there that can reassure you that you are in no physical danger, and that otherwise knows how to act if you would be.

Just my 2 cents worth. Though I see some people try LSD and MDMA for there DP. If you choose the hallucinogenic path, then at least choose Iboga (possibly Ayahuasca, though I've no experience with that) instead. MDMA is what got me in this mess in the first place.

Furthermore, it is also possible to micro-dose Iboga, so you don't have a full-blown two day lasting voyage. This may be worth considering.. I was going to do this, but I had no patience, and made the mistake of thinking "What the hell, gotta try something right?" and down the hatch it all went. There's some scattered info on this here and there, but best you just consult an experienced shaman.


----------



## missjess

france said:


> Stupid , there is not hallucinogen more dissociative than Iboga , it is an antagonist nmda and an agonist kappa ...


And have u personally taken it before?
If u haven't then I'd suggest u shut ur mouth.


----------



## missjess

odisa said:


> It's a bummer I'm more so brainfogged than usual, but I'll give a quick description of my experience with Iboga: Do not be naive like I was, and do not do it by yourself. I had a pretty terrifying trip, because I had possibly the worst set and setting ever. I was just desperate, and "brain reset" sounded pretty much exactly like what I needed. At the time I was only 17, so I could not participate in a 'professional' setting like IbogaHouse, so I decided to order some myself.
> Iboga is a serious plant, not just some happy-go-lucky "ohh I'll trip and it'll all be gone" type of thing. I'm not saying not to partake in Iboga; that is for everyone to decide for themselves. I'm just saying that if you do, do it guided by someone who is experienced with it. Though for me it didn't make things much worse, despite having a "bad trip". Iboga can be pretty intense stuff; don't underestimate it. That said, despite my experience, I think within the right setting and trustworthy people, it could be worth a shot. Some people apparently get worse DP from it. I just felt worse for a week or 2 (perhaps a little longer) and then it faded back to baseline, but that may be because of my horrible cognition. I barely remember it, and it was one of the most intense things I've ever experienced. Anyway, I had a bad trip because I thought I was dying, as my heart was going abnormally slow. This can happen I suppose, but I was so out of it I couldn't comprehend my readings. Have someone there that can reassure you that you are in no physical danger, and that otherwise knows how to act if you would be.
> Just my 2 cents worth. Though I see some people try LSD and MDMA for there DP. If you choose the hallucinogenic path, then at least choose Iboga (possibly Ayahuasca, though I've no experience with that) instead. MDMA is what got me in this mess in the first place.
> Furthermore, it is also possible to micro-dose Iboga, so you don't have a full-blown two day lasting voyage. This may be worth considering.. I was going to do this, but I had no patience, and made the mistake of thinking "What the hell, gotta try something right?" and down the hatch it all went. There's some scattered info on this here and there, but best you just consult an experienced shaman.


Omg how could u do a flood dose with no one watching u! How many grams did u twke alone? Did u buy from ibogaworld? Surely Michelle would have told u that u need someone there to monitor and watch u...it's normal for ur heart to start pounding and then for heart rate to drop in a flood. U obviously didn't do much research into this that was a very bad decision in my opinion.


----------



## odisa

Because nobody would, and I was desperate. I don't remember how much I took.. 18 (edit: maybe 1.8?) grams says my memory, but that could be wrong. In any case, it was more than enough to induce a 'flood'.

I can't remember where I bought it from, moreover I wouldn't disclose if I did (wouldn't want to give them a bad name because of my foolishness). I did read all the safety precautions, but I disregarded them. I did do research in to it, and yes it was a flawed decision. I think I pretty much outlined the how's and why's in my initial post though. I only posted my story so people wouldn't be ignorant like I was, and proceed safely. I've nothing against Iboga, and still think it's a very valuable plant.


----------



## france

Show me a serious scientific study about the use of Iboga in depersonalization disorder (especially from Cambridge or New york) . I took salvia who is a kappa agonist after my dp and it can't cure depersonalization so i don't think an antagonist nmda (like ketamine ) and an agonist kappa (like salvia) can cure this disease . Hallucinogenic provoke ofter depersonalization ... Me too i thinked that cannabis could cure my dp because i have emotions under it but that's wrong


----------



## Haumea

> Show me a serious scientific study about the use of Iboga in depersonalization disorder


It's tough enough to get funding to study iboga in general, let alone for something obscure like DPD (compared to let's say depression or opiate withdrawal interruption) so I wouldn't expect there to be any study such as that out there.

You're a bit too fixated on the supposed action mechanism of iboga. No-one really knows how it works; the latest theory is something entirely different than what you've listed above - you can search YouTube "Ken Alper ibogaine mechanism of action" to look into it, but even he ultimately admits: *we don't know yet*.

Having taken 4 flood doses of iboga, I can only tell you about my experience first-hand (and those who did it with me second-hand.)

The first experience was intense but manageable. It was the "detox" session which offered physical healing plus some insight into my main issues. The second was an unbelievably intense experience: radical loss in sense of time (a few minutes felt like an hour on it), major visions superimposed on normal perception of reality (I have described it as a Pixar 3D horror show of my typical mind processes - negative thoughts as fiery flames, mocking voices, strange imagery, etc.) Fear and trembling for 24 hrs. because I was unsure whether it would end. They had to keep reassuring me over and over throughout the entire 24 hrs.

However, I felt amazing the morning after. It cleared out a ton of negativity, basically purged the negative repetitive thought pattern out of my head. Like being reborn.

Now, the real test. Would I do it again after the mother of all bad trips? Hell yeah. Once I woke up the morning after feeling great, I knew I'd do it again, so when the next set of issues (dealing with emotional insecurity came up), I went again, 3 mos. later.

These next two trips were much more toned down. Almost like lectures on how to be emotionally secure, with movies, voice and emotional button pushing. If a more fast-acting, profound form of psychotherapy exists, I don't know what it is. It basically short-circuits your self-deception and confusion mechanisms, and you see the truth about yourself clearly. It basically told me "here's how to be more secure: don't do this, do this, here are your blind spots, here's what you need to do to get rid of DP. Now do it."

It's like the stern father I never had.

If you do it right, you will achieve an incredible awakening and gain great self-awareness in a very short time. There's simply no denying what it tells you - you can't argue with it because you know it's right.


----------



## Swansea

Haumea said:


> It's tough enough to get funding to study iboga in general, let alone for something obscure like DPD (compared to let's say depression or opiate withdrawal interruption) so I wouldn't expect there to be any study such as that out there.
> 
> You're a bit too fixated on the supposed action mechanism of iboga. No-one really knows how it works; the latest theory is something entirely different than what you've listed above - you can search YouTube "Ken Alper ibogaine mechanism of action" to look into it, but even he ultimately admits: *we don't know yet*.
> 
> Having taken 4 flood doses of iboga, I can only tell you about my experience first-hand (and those who did it with me second-hand.)
> 
> The first experience was intense but manageable. It was the "detox" session which offered physical healing plus some insight into my main issues. The second was an unbelievably intense experience: radical loss in sense of time (a few minutes felt like an hour on it), major visions superimposed on normal perception of reality (I have described it as a Pixar 3D horror show of my typical mind processes - negative thoughts as fiery flames, mocking voices, strange imagery, etc.) Fear and trembling for 24 hrs. because I was unsure whether it would end. They had to keep reassuring me over and over throughout the entire 24 hrs.
> 
> However, I felt amazing the morning after. It cleared out a ton of negativity, basically purged the negative repetitive thought pattern out of my head. Like being reborn.
> 
> Now, the real test. Would I do it again after the mother of all bad trips? Hell yeah. Once I woke up the morning after feeling great, I knew I'd do it again, so when the next set of issues (dealing with emotional insecurity came up), I went again, 3 mos. later.
> 
> These next two trips were much more toned down. Almost like lectures on how to be emotionally secure, with movies, voice and emotional button pushing. If a more fast-acting, profound form of psychotherapy exists, I don't know what it is. It basically short-circuits your self-deception and confusion mechanisms, and you see the truth about yourself clearly. It basically told me "here's how to be more secure: don't do this, do this, here are your blind spots, here's what you need to do to get rid of DP. Now do it."
> 
> It's like the stern father I never had.
> 
> If you do it right, you will achieve an incredible awakening and gain great self-awareness in a very short time. There's simply no denying what it tells you - you can't argue with it because you know it's right.


Do you still have DP Haumea?


----------



## france

Haumea said:


> It's tough enough to get funding to study iboga in general, let alone for something obscure like DPD (compared to let's say depression or opiate withdrawal interruption) so I wouldn't expect there to be any study such as that out there.
> 
> You're a bit too fixated on the supposed action mechanism of iboga. No-one really knows how it works; the latest theory is something entirely different than what you've listed above - you can search YouTube "Ken Alper ibogaine mechanism of action" to look into it, but even he ultimately admits: *we don't know yet*.
> 
> Having taken 4 flood doses of iboga, I can only tell you about my experience first-hand (and those who did it with me second-hand.)
> 
> The first experience was intense but manageable. It was the "detox" session which offered physical healing plus some insight into my main issues. The second was an unbelievably intense experience: radical loss in sense of time (a few minutes felt like an hour on it), major visions superimposed on normal perception of reality (I have described it as a Pixar 3D horror show of my typical mind processes - negative thoughts as fiery flames, mocking voices, strange imagery, etc.) Fear and trembling for 24 hrs. because I was unsure whether it would end. They had to keep reassuring me over and over throughout the entire 24 hrs.
> 
> However, I felt amazing the morning after. It cleared out a ton of negativity, basically purged the negative repetitive thought pattern out of my head. Like being reborn.
> 
> Now, the real test. Would I do it again after the mother of all bad trips? Hell yeah. Once I woke up the morning after feeling great, I knew I'd do it again, so when the next set of issues (dealing with emotional insecurity came up), I went again, 3 mos. later.
> 
> These next two trips were much more toned down. Almost like lectures on how to be emotionally secure, with movies, voice and emotional button pushing. If a more fast-acting, profound form of psychotherapy exists, I don't know what it is. It basically short-circuits your self-deception and confusion mechanisms, and you see the truth about yourself clearly. It basically told me "here's how to be more secure: don't do this, do this, here are your blind spots, here's what you need to do to get rid of DP. Now do it."
> 
> It's like the stern father I never had.
> 
> If you do it right, you will achieve an incredible awakening and gain great self-awareness in a very short time. There's simply no denying what it tells you - you can't argue with it because you know it's right.


So you took a drug of whom we don't know the mechanism , good  It is very dangerous moreover you make some bad trip ; you should be desesperate ... The study about psychedelic begin again in the 80's in Usa and 90's in Europe so if there was an really interest in psychiatrie , this treatment should use since a long time


----------



## france

missjess said:


> And have u personally taken it before?
> If u haven't then I'd suggest u shut ur mouth.


(fuck you )


----------



## Haumea

> So you took a drug of whom we don't know the mechanism


I don't really care what Western science "knows" or doesn't; I'm not going to put my life on hold while they figure it out.

It's not like iboga is some synthetic designer drug conjured up in an underground lab somewhere -- it's a shrub root bark extract which has been used for a millenium by tribes in Western Central Africa, with a spiritual tradition (Bwiti) surrounding it. The shaman who runs the place comes from this tradition and they know quite well what iboga does and how to administer it.



> Do you still have DP Haumea?


The only remaining major symptom is "feeling detached." The others such as general anxiety, social anxiety, negative obsessive thoughts, an ever-shifting sleep cycle, inertia/fear of doing new things and general low self-esteem have been cleared out.

But iboga basically let me know in no uncertain terms - *you have to earn a full recovery*, you do these things and you'll feel like a person and be fully recovered in short order. It even told me when it would happen (within 1 year.)

It can't just hand it to you on a silver platter because being fully free of DP depends on real life achievement.


----------



## france

Fearless said:


> Iboga works, the only problem is that the "cured ones" come back to here looking for answers. Other than that, it works.


Lol , what proof do you have ? You maintain something without any argumentation


----------



## Guest

OMGosh... please stop this shit.!!

The answer is within...


----------



## france

missjess said:


> Yes iboga does work...but u need to go to a proper retreat and u need a proper dose.
> 
> I recommend koh Phanyang in Thailand they have helped 15 people with DP and all were cured straight away.
> It is a serious drug tho and u need to be well prepared physically & mentally. Alternatively you could look up ibogaworld and speak to Michelle, order some there and find an experienced sitter from an iboga forum to sit for u and watch and guide you thru it. Michelle has told me her DP clients are cured with either one full flood treatment or some take 2-3 treatments.
> 
> I don't recommend you go to iboga house it costs something like $7k now and they do not give you a high enough dose to brake thru (and those with DP need the right dose) they also don't have proper care and monitor ur heart and vitals.
> 
> Thailand charges $2500 and they monitor u correctly. Just do ur research, but yeah it does work and it's deff an option.
> 
> Good luck


It is not a question about a sitter or not ... Iboga is a strong hallucinogenic so your brain can react in a way totally unpredictable according to peoples :-S Laud the use of Iboga and other (Lsd,psilocibine,salvia ...) is really really dangerous ! I know it is use by certain tribe in africa ( not a lot) since century and century but it is their spiritual culture it has nothing to do with us ! Begin by our medecin who can largely improve your symptoms before play at russian roulette


----------



## france

Haumea said:


> I don't really care what Western science "knows" or doesn't; I'm not going to put my life on hold while they figure it out.
> 
> It's not like iboga is some synthetic designer drug conjured up in an underground lab somewhere -- it's a shrub root bark extract which has been used for a millenium by tribes in Western Central Africa, with a spiritual tradition (Bwiti) surrounding it. The shaman who runs the place comes from this tradition and they know quite well what iboga does and how to administer it.
> 
> The only remaining major symptom is "feeling detached." The others such as general anxiety, social anxiety, negative obsessive thoughts, an ever-shifting sleep cycle, inertia/fear of doing new things and general low self-esteem have been cleared out.
> 
> But iboga basically let me know in no uncertain terms - *you have to earn a full recovery*, you do these things and you'll feel like a person and be fully recovered in short order. It even told me when it would happen (within 1 year.)
> 
> It can't just hand it to you on a silver platter because being fully free of DP depends on real life achievement.


Modt of the poison are in the nature ... It is not a valid reason for take it more than a synthetic (or semi synthetic like lsd ) . And he remains you the worst symptom "feeling detached " , the others are not important and you can cure them easily


----------



## missjess

Look it does work, I personally know of a few ppl that have been cured by iboga. 1 guy took it once the other 2 needed 3 flood doses.

Yes there's always a risk, but if u lived with DP for a long time most ppl are sick of it by then and turn to shamanic healing, nothing wrong with it.

Iboga saved me from committing suicide, it reversed many of my dpdr symptoms but I am not completely cured or fixed yet it is a process as all healing is. but I am thankfull for what it did for me, it wiped away all my suicidal depression, reversed a lot of DR symptoms, connected me more to my body and the present moment. but unfortunately I still feel the numbness but I'm fine with that for now as healing is a journey.


----------



## Ruhtra

missjess said:


> Yes iboga does work...but u need to go to a proper retreat and u need a proper dose.
> 
> I recommend koh Phanyang in Thailand they have helped 15 people with DP and all were cured straight away.
> Thailand charges $2500 and they monitor u correctly. Just do ur research, but yeah it does work and it's deff an option.
> 
> Good luck


Crooks !


----------



## missjess

Lol ....u shud see how much the other centers charge, from $5-7k it's absolutely absurd!!


----------



## missjess

france said:


> Stupid , there is not hallucinogen more dissociative than Iboga , it is an antagonist nmda and an agonist kappa ...


Serious y r u so scientific? It's a plant medicine! It invokes spirits to heal your soul.

Tell me a "drug" that can do that.

If u haven't had personal experience using this medicine that I suggest you don't comment about it.


----------



## france

missjess said:


> Serious y r u so scientific? It's a plant medicine! It invokes spirits to heal your soul.
> 
> Tell me a "drug" that can do that.
> 
> If u haven't had personal experience using this medicine that I suggest you don't comment about it.


It is not complicated tio find the mecanism of this "drug" . Yes i had personal experience with almost all the hallucinogenic . Invokes spirits ? LOL


----------



## france

It don't cure me (may be temporaly) but not for long . I am cure without that only with traditional medecine


----------



## missjess

france said:


> It is not complicated tio find the mecanism of this "drug" . Yes i had personal experience with almost all the hallucinogenic . Invokes spirits ? LOL


Almost all...except this one?


----------



## missjess

france said:


> It is not complicated tio find the mecanism of this "drug" . Yes i had personal experience with almost all the hallucinogenic . Invokes spirits ? LOL


Yes....iboga is the spirit of the plant, without it u won't get healed of anything.
Haven't u heard of ayahuasca aswel, the shamans use songs to call in healing spirits.

It's a beautifull experiemce


----------



## france

Yes almost iboga and ayahuasca i think , too dangerous  But i watched some videos about it and i read a book . I am bipolar so it is not good for me


----------



## missjess

france said:


> Yes almost iboga and ayahuasca i think , too dangerous  But i watched some videos about it and i read a book . I am bipolar so it is not good for me


I think it's only dangerous for schizophrenics ... Bipolar may b ok....how severe is ur bipolar?


----------



## missjess

Do u even still have bipolar being DPD haha....it's pretty much the same mood 24/7 no highs no lows lol


----------



## france

Not so much i think , i take lithium . I made 2 manic phase with psychotic  I saw avery good "neuro psychiatrist" who works with german psychiatrist and who have a different classification of psychiatric disease and he say me that i was bipolar  (He know dp too )


----------



## france

Yes it comes after my dp , and the most of the time i was down


----------



## missjess

That sounds horrible

Have u looked into guy psychology? I've been working with a naturopath and she told me a lot of mental illness are the result of food allergies.

I've been on a no dairy, no wheat & no gluten diet and I feel so so much better!!
Before that I was eating pasta, lots of chocolate, bread and I was tired as fuck, always snappy, grumpy and agitated for no reason.
I noticed the difference within a week.


----------



## france

I take an maoi and i have already some limitation with food ^^


----------



## missjess

What kind of limitation ?


----------

